# HCG failed pregnancy test?



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey up guys,

Here's my situation, I've had maxtreme pharma gona-max hcg for a few months but like a d1ck I've stored the vials in a wardrobe and not in the fridge as you are supposed to even before its reconstituted.

So due to having concerns over the quality of it due to incorrect storage, I decided to get DRS Labs HCG as it was very cheap (with exellent service from rx cart).

I then tested both HCG, first was maxtreme. I squirted 0.2ml/1000iu onto the test. I expected this to pass even with incorrect storage and was just concerned it may have lost its strength etc, but I only got 1 red line, so it's a fail.

Next was DRS Labs HCG. Same as before 0.2ml/1000iu squirted onto test and again I got another fail??

The questions I have is should 1000iu be enough to make the test show positive and has anyone done much HCG pregnancy testing before with any success etc?

the test asks for it to be submerged in pi55 for 10 secs or pi55ed on for 3 secs. This obviously isn't possible with HCG but I was very accurate applying and the display portion all changed colour before showing the results so it got wet from the water.

any opinions/experience with this?

Thanks


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

View attachment 109535


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

wtf please dont say this, ive had 10000iu of pregny sat in my drawer for a month


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> wtf please dont say this, ive had 10000iu of pregny sat in my drawer for a month


I have 35000 of maxtreme so pretty pi55ed with myself. There is nothing to say it will cause probs BUT it should be stored between 2-8 degrees even in powder form!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

True

I was reading about the shelf life of peps .Even in powder form

If not stored properly they can deteriorate. Sorry chaps. Of only you wrote this thread months ago I would of told you :lol:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

HCG doesn't need to be refrigerated iirc so long as it isn't reconstituted


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

hmm conflicting points of view best pop it in fridge to be on safe side


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

Anyone else used the pregnancy test on drs labs? ive been using drs labs the last few months and not sure if its doing what its supposed to.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Elvis82 said:


> I have 35000 of maxtreme so pretty pi55ed with myself. There is nothing to say it will cause probs BUT it should be stored between 2-8 degrees even in powder form!


Organon themselves give the "guidelines" as 2-15c.

Also there is no way that squirting a poxy 1000iu on a pregnancy kit will give a positive result :lol: .

Your hCG is probably fine, if you have a spare 7500iu then stick a pregnancy test kit in it for 30 secs.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

xpower said:


> HCG doesn't need to be refrigerated iirc so long as it isn't reconstituted


This is what I always thought, check the boxes for storage instructions. It's needs to be stored between 2-8 degrees at all times.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mars said:


> Organon themselves give the "guidelines" as 2-15c.
> 
> Also there is no way that squirting a poxy 1000iu on a pregnancy kit will give a positive result :lol: .
> 
> Your hCG is probably fine, if you have a spare 7500iu then stick a pregnancy test kit in it for 30 secs.


Great mate, I was thinking 1000iu must not be enough due to double failure. I have loads so will do a much larger test

.

What's your views on the quality of hcg after it has been in a cupboard for 3-4 months? (I'm guessing it will be over 15deg) and even if the hcg passes the test do you think the dosage may be weakened due to incorrect storage? I'm unsure what to do with it now, whether to bin it or use it and hope for the best. :confused1:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Dani3l said:


> Anyone else used the pregnancy test on drs labs? ive been using drs labs the last few months and not sure if its doing what its supposed to.


I've seen a few people say its ok which is why I got it as the price was very good, I think I just didn't use enough hcg on the test as mars said.


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

wtfff.. p1ss take I thought it could be stored in cool dry place out of direct sunlight in powder form. Refrigerating ain't possible for me as I live with 5 others. I was sure it only needed refrigerating or kept cool when mixed.


----------



## Dani3l (Dec 12, 2010)

Some people say when they inject hcg it stings etc? its never stung when i injected


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

LondonGeezer said:


> wtfff.. p1ss take I thought it could be stored in cool dry place out of direct sunlight in powder form. Refrigerating ain't possible for me as I live with 5 others. I was sure it only needed refrigerating or kept cool when mixed.


Afraid not mate, my maxtreme pharma and DRS both say 2-8 deg. Mars says 2-15deg for organon but even that is below room temp.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Dani3l said:


> Some people say when they inject hcg it stings etc? its never stung when i injected


Doesn't sting me, maybe a little pain day after.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

ffs dont know what to do with it now, might just jab it in cat see if it does owt to it.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Dani3l said:


> Some people say when they inject hcg it stings etc? its never stung when i injected


Depends what they use to mix. Bac water doesn't sting. But you may get a little sting with sterile water


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I used mine after a year left in my room and it was fine !


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

benki11 said:


> I used mine after a year left in my room and it was fine !


Who needs hcg just look at your sweeeet display pic  lol


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Moral of the story....... Store your HCG in your FCKIN fridges!!!:laugh:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> Moral of the story....... Store your HCG in your FCKIN fridges!!!:laugh:


Your not wrong! Better to be safe than sorry with raisin balls


----------

